# Drylock question



## evanoliver (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello, I am currently painting a concrete block basement with white Drylock paint, the walls have a bit of a moisture problem, but not too bad, we're hoping the drylock will help a bit. The issue I'm running into is that in certain areas, minerals seem come through the paint, and it yellows it there, and it seems to happen all of the time, not just when its raining or something. It looks a bit unsightly. No matter how many coats of paint I do, it seems to still come through. Has anyone ever ran into this? Any advice? I can post a pic if need be. Thanks in advance for your help!

Additionally, I've tried painting those spots with regular interior white, and coating them with a thin layer of caulk, neither seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like someone is peeing on your walls. Easy fix. Stop peeing on the wall.


----------



## evanoliver (Apr 17, 2012)

Hilarious. But seriously, I need some help here, there has to be a way to block it seeping through, hasn't anyone experienced this?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

try an oil-based stain blocking primer


----------



## evanoliver (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Hire a professional will probably be the general advice given here as this is a contractor's only forum. I have no issue giving homeowner's advice and can appreciate a DIY'er, but this is probably not the place for it.


----------



## evanoliver (Apr 17, 2012)

who said i wasn't a contractor?


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I would try to find the actual leaks and patch them with Hydraulic Cement. That’s what they use to patch the Hoover Dam. You'll need to remove all paint around the leak first so the cement will bond properly.

Holmes On Homes would say to excavate the outside wall 8' down and seal it properly, including a weep drain. But that might cost a little more...


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

That block will hold water if it's getting into it. It doesn't matter if it hasn't rained in weeks the hollow of the block is probably full of water. Drill a hole in a joint if you want to prove it. it'll pour out.


----------



## evanoliver (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks guys, this has been helpful.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh dear Lord....

Have you been applying Drylok over EXISTING paint?!?!?!?

Drylok can ONLY be effectively used on BARE concrete walls!!!
* It's worthless on TOP of regular paint.
* It HAS to wick into the BARE concrete AND expand slightly to plug-up all those micro-pores.
* The white/gray mineral deposits/salts on the walls are "Efflorescence". 
* This MUST be removed b4 applying Drylok.

Did someone here ACTUALLY suggest a Stain-blocking OIL primer??!?!?
:blink::blink:
Oh my.....

Faron


----------

